# Zappa Interview



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A rather interesting Frank Zappa interview late in his life:

[youtube]UDYzuwG-gOE[/youtube]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I miss Frank a lot. He was such a part of my youth and while I was growing up. His concerts were an event. His solo's, when he was in the mood to really get into it were unparalleled. 

For any of you folks that miss him like I do make an effort to go and see Dweezil and just close your eyes when the concert starts. You will be brought back in time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A couple of months ago, while getting inside to warm up after an evening of trout fishing, a buddy and I put on Apostrophe (the first time in ages for both of us) and laughed our brains out. Both of us knew virtually every word of it. 

I'm not able to listen to some of his stuff (eg, Weazels ripped My Flesh), but lots of his stuff is sublime. Either way, every note is worth a listen, it may change *the way* we listen.

When we ask ourselves and debate whether Hendrix, SRV, or whomever would still be creating, there is no doubt that Zappa would still be creating if he had lived. He may have had misgivings about being called a genius, but by most definitions and comparators, he was.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Zappa*

While i never really listened to his music, I really enjoyed this interview.This was the first time i herd him talk about his life and career.Sounds like he was in a lot of pain,mentally and physically at this stage.Sad that he is gone and at such a young age.I think i have an old 4 track tape of his and now is a good time to listen to it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

No doubt Frank could play but when it came to his views and personality, I can't agree with him.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

FlipFlopFly said:


> No doubt Frank could play but when it came to his views and personality, I can't agree with him.


Not to start a fued, but what parts about his personality rubbed you wrong? Remembering that we all dont agree and everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had the pleasure and honour of interviewing him in August 1969, the same weekend as Woodstock. It was only about 20 minutes, but it left an indelible impression. I just wish that the guy I loaned the tape to had given it back to me before he left town. I was pleased to learn after his passing that all of the good things that stood out so clearly for me at the time were lifelong traits, acknowledged by those closes to him, and not just things I was tricked into perceiving.

#1 Didn't suffer fools gladly. When I asked Frank a stoopid question, I got an ascerbic answer, and deservedly so. When I asked an interesting question, his face lit up and gave an interesting answer. He was as quick to recognize stupidity among "the good guys" as among the "bad guys".

#2 An incredible work ethic. He told me in 1969 that everywhere he went, he brough a box of HB pencils, a portable battery-operated pencil sharpener, and a pad of music paper. With these, he would constantly be working out arrangements for the band, whether in a hotel room, or on the bus.


Perhaps because he was raising them in California, or perhaps because the task of raising was largely delegated to his wife Gail, while he was either on the road or in the studio, I think he missed the boat when it came to parent-child related issues and the now-infamous standoff with Tipper Gore. over the Parental Advisory sticker. The trouble was that the music industry had begun targetting younger and younger children as the primary market for music that had traditionally been marketed to those much older. There was nothing in a pop, rap, or heavy metal lyric that hadn't already been said 30-50 years earlier by folks like Bessie Smith or Roosevelt Sykes, or maybe even Noel Coward. But no 11 year old ever considered that to be "their" music, and no one was marketing it to them aggressively. If anything, the sticker approach was intended to simply make life easier for parents by permitting them to sidestep stuff their kids were not equipped to handle yet. It allowed them to choose wisely by giving them a basis for choice. Frank was probably right about whether it could be pulled off cleanly with flawless concern for rights and artistic integrity, but then what legislation ever meets that standard? Ironically, even in the absence of stickers, that still did not preclude Wal-Mart from having the same sort of Big Brother clout that Frank was concerned with, and warned about.

I liked a piece he had in Guitar Player about music videos, early in the days of MTV. I thought he summarized the whole phenomenon aptly in his use of the phrase "rented cute girls". If you ever get the chance to see/rent "The Amazing Mr. Bickford", do so. Bruce Bickford does/did claymation stop-motion animation that has rightly been described as being like a Heronymous Bosch painting. Zappa music provided the perfect soundtrack to it. A year ago, CBC Radio One ran a stunning 3-part series on Zappa called "I am all day and all night". as part of their Inside the Music series, hosted by Patty Schmidt. It was chock full of fascinating interviews with his fellow musicians, including many with Ruth Underwood, deconstructing many of the pieces that he wrote expressly to push her to the limits. You can hear it by going to this page and scrolling down to the links: http://www.cbc.ca/radio2/archives_ITM.html *HIGHLY *recommended. Seriously. One of the very best things I have ever seen or heard on the topic of Frank.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The last time I seen him live was at Shea's Buffalo. It was a month or two before a presedential election in the States. He came out on stage and told everyone how very important is was to get out and vote, make their voices heard and stop sitting back and just accepting what was handed to them. He then proceeded to set-up a table and chair in the middle of the stage and invited all un-registered voters to come up and register.

Once that was done, he rocked us out for 2 hours in the usual Zappa fashion.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not to start a fued, but what parts about his personality rubbed you wrong? Remembering that we all dont agree and everyone is entitled to their opinion.


Hey, bud, you'll have to go a long way to start a feud with me!:smile:

When Frank was wrong or too brash about something, he would not compromise and agree when he was wrong even when the evidence was staring him in the face. Having strong views is fine but using your sense of thinking ability is a nice personality trait to exhibit as well. Regards, Flip.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

unfortunately he had passed on before i was old enough to discover him...

but here...this interview...his wit...amzing! i love this!

i love how he is unapolegetic about his music/craft...

i feel bad for him though...you can see in his demour that he is definately upset about his health prognosis...however, the smoking bit...that was something new...i should tell me dad about it being a vegetable...maybe he'll stop smoking if he knew it was a vegetable!!

i like how the woman says at the end...he looks like he was hard to interview...well if she kept probing me on how i felt about dying...i probably would have been as cold and shut off as he was...

a genius gone...but not forgotten...thats for sure...

and sidenote...on his not being remembered...he is buried in an unmarked grave in a cemetary in New York i believe


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ezcomes said:


> unfortunately he had passed on before i was old enough to discover him...
> 
> but here...this interview...his wit...amzing! i love this!
> 
> ...


You can still discover him in a sense...

[YOUTUBE]mzbpgBPJfUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have been a great admirer of Frank Zappa since I first heard Overnight Sensation.


I have many of his albums and am continually amazed when I listen to any of them.


I played Peaches en Regalia for my college audition back in the day.

I saw him live at the CNE (must have been in the 80s). Steve Vai was with him at the time.


Genius?


In my opinon he is one of very few people for whom I would use that term.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Much thanks to the OP for providing the video. FZs' music was a huge part of my youth. I saw him here in London 3-4 times....always a great show. God I miss Frank!


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

ZPZ is fantastic, and I've seen them a few times. It's too bad that Ray White is gone now. Zappa has always been one of my biggest musical influences. At times, he really challenged your expectations. I remember when Jazz From Hell came out. I bought it right away... and, it took time. I think I was forced to stretch my musical listening parameters. That was good! Guitar players and drummers who love Zappa will love this link (I'm thinking).


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yozkGMUTLB4

You have to love a good Mahavishnu reference too!


----------

